# IQ Bowsight



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Good to know. My wife is really interested in the sight. I couldn't help but think what would have been said on a sight like this (if it were around) 20 years ago. My first bow only had multi color painted pins. Crazy to think what has gone on in the archery world over the last 20 years.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm with ya, I hate red pins but it didn't stop me from ordering one I was thinking of getting glow in the dark paint and painting around the fiber with it inside the housing.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was also considering one of these sights for a new hunting rig. 
How much did it tighten your groups and at what yardage?


----------

